# Fly Fishing. should i start



## mike Scam

Never tried fly fishing and I want something that is going to challenge me out on the water. Is it worth getting into fly fishing in northwest Florida. If so do you have any gear pointers or any pointers at all before I take the plunge . Thanks in advance


----------



## wtbfishin

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup: This isn't some kind of a scam is it? JK If you get the bug bad enough you will not use another method to fish.

For the money I like Redington rods a lot, although there tons of stuff to choose from and many good choices. Also I had very good luck w/a Lamson Konic reel used in the salt now for around 4 years, that drag system is hard to beat at that price point.

Get someone to show U the ropes on casting and then practice a lot. Learn to double haul and U are set.

My main go to set up now is a Redington Predator 8wt w/a lamson Speedster reel lined w/Rio Outbound 30# backing.


----------



## sling2ling

purchase a good starter rod: tfo/reddington, and reel: ross, echo, orvis.

watch some videos on youtube or get with someone who knows what they're doing

and finally....get on the water. There is no substitute for this, youre going to have to throw some tailing loops, blow some shots and stick a few flies in yourself. its called paying your dues and anyone who is successful at this sport has surely done this. Don't be discouraged by it though...its all part of the fun and will make you a much better fisherman.


----------



## ditz

Hell yes......I have sure caused my share of tailing loops and still do but I don't remember ever getting stuck with a hook past the barb. If that is a fear I would suggest you pinch down the hook barbs. Makes it a LOT easier to remove the hook....I have hooked a shirt or two though. Just part of the fun.


----------



## Robin

Join the Fly Fisher's Club and pick their brains......

Good Bunch of Guys


----------



## saltybum

I just wish I had started sooner. Also there nothing in the world like catching a fish on a fly you tied. It's all over after that, no cure for the addiction.


----------



## flyfisher

NO!!!! It's like crack cocaine....you're life will never be the same.  

I'm kidding, of course. It's just a wonderful hobby. There's so many different directions you can take (sight fishing, off shore fishing for amberjack & snapper etc, tarpon, wading grassflats for trout and reds, mountain streams for rainbows, fishing the lights at night etc.) that you can spend the rest of your life and never be bored.

Just start with solid instruction on the basics and you'll save yourself a lot of grief undoing bad habits.

Good luck to you.


----------



## mike Scam

*im in*

I bought myself a redington crosswater reel 4/5/6 and 9 foot 5 weight rod. The salesman directed me to a few solid flys and I'm ready to start. If only it were that easy  . Can anyone give me a general idea where there is good fly fishing this time of year. I have a 14 foot jon boat with a 20 on the back. 

Thanks


----------



## nathan70

I just bought an 8wt myself. I previously just had a 5wt can't wait to get back to Florida to use it. Remember if you get tired of catching everything else listed you can always catch bass, bluegill, crappie and so on on a fly.


----------



## nathan70

I just watched a great video on sight casting a fly for slot reds in North Carolina looked like a blast.


----------



## sling2ling

mike Scam said:


> I bought myself a redington crosswater reel 4/5/6 and 9 foot 5 weight rod. The salesman directed me to a few solid flys and I'm ready to start. If only it were that easy  . Can anyone give me a general idea where there is good fly fishing this time of year. I have a 14 foot jon boat with a 20 on the back.
> 
> Thanks


unfortunately a 5wt is going to be too small for most saltwater applications. it can be done..but not at a beginner level, throwing large saltwater flies with a 5wt is going to be a nightmare. im not sure what salesmen directed you to that but they are obviously clueless. also where are you located? that would help everyone give you some input, as well as what yo intend to target


----------



## wtbfishin

sling2ling said:


> unfortunately a 5wt is going to be too small for most saltwater applications. it can be done..but not at a beginner level, throwing large saltwater flies with a 5wt is going to be a nightmare. im not sure what salesmen directed you to that but they are obviously clueless. also where are you located? that would help everyone give you some input, as well as what yo intend to target


this ^^^ if at all possible since U did say salt I'd take it back and get no less than a 7wt and if it were me I'd go w/an 8wt that is why I originally made mention of my go to set up, or just make that set up your freshwater rig and get started on your fly rod collection, as U can not have to many setups . 

Was that at BP?


----------



## FreeDiver

Starting with a 5wt isn't a bad idea. Just don't go feeding bigs reds. Cause you'll either be fishing it for 6 hours or your gonna be wasting some flies! Right now I'm still seeing fish around docks and on the grass as usual. You'll just need to figure out the details. I haven't had a chance to fish the beach, but tomorrow I'm looking at setting up a ladder and investigating some sand bars. Keep practicing cause the seasons about to kick off and your gonna wanna make good shots at fish! 

Nothing like feeding a fish with a fly you made with dead animal hair and feathers! Good luck.


----------



## nathan70

what flies do you use for pompano?


----------



## FreeDiver

Bonefish gotchas or crazy Charlie type flies. I normally sling a little pink and a hint of flash on any flies or jigs I throw to them.. I have some flies that are weighted heavy for a little current action and a fast way to the bottom.


----------



## nathan70

I would think flies would be perfect for pompano. Im just not sure how Im going to do it yet. I thought about in the kayak, but then Im just blind casting.


----------



## sling2ling

nathan70 said:


> I would think flies would be perfect for pompano. Im just not sure how Im going to do it yet. I thought about in the kayak, but then Im just blind casting.


 kayak+fly rod+surf= one terrible idea

learn to throw the rod then get and 8ft fiberglass A-frame ladder


----------



## sling2ling

nathan70 said:


> I would think flies would be perfect for pompano. Im just not sure how Im going to do it yet. I thought about in the kayak, but then Im just blind casting.


kayak+fly rod+surf= one terrible idea

learn to throw the rod then get and 8ft fiberglass A-frame ladder


----------



## jack2

keep the 5wt. did you get it at gander mtn.? good combo at a don't-break-the-bank price. did it come with level floating line? this is the best to learn with. the other taper lines have a different effect on the rod load.
use it with small, light-weight flies for bream, bass, and any small salt water fish species. 
imo, don't get in the yard and try to throw a fly. get on the water and practice with your 5wt. it's hard to throw a heavy fly like a clouser, with a 5wt. hard, but not impossible. you just have to really put some energy into the rod and balance the backcast with that energy.
gander mtn. has a redington 8wt combo for the same price.
get an 8wt, level line with backing, to use with clousers and other weighted flies like the crabs and shrimp or (bonefish gotchas, crazy charlies).

jack


----------



## nathan70

sling2ling said:


> nathan70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think flies would be perfect for pompano. Im just not sure how Im going to do it yet. I thought about in the kayak, but then Im just blind casting.
> 
> 
> 
> kayak+fly rod+surf= one terrible idea
> 
> learn to throw the rod then get and 8ft fiberglass A-frame ladder
Click to expand...

I wouldnt hang out in the breakers. May put me too far out for pompano don't know. If I could get out past the waves and catch them I would be fine.


----------



## sling2ling

nathan70 said:


> I wouldnt hang out in the breakers. May put me too far out for pompano don't know. If I could get out past the waves and catch them I would be fine.


yes but blindcasting for pompano is a tedious and inefficient way of doing things, from your vantage point in a kayak youre going to be at a disadvantage in casting distance and unable to actually see anything before it swims right up on you. I mean.... obviously its up to you but im just trying to cut your learning curve and potentially save you some money and dissappointment


----------



## nathan70

Im sure youre right I was just wondering. Its going to be hard to see reds also unless they are tailing.


----------



## sling2ling

nathan70 said:


> Im sure youre right I was just wondering. Its going to be hard to see reds also unless they are tailing.












on a clear day with a high sun you can throw from the beach


----------



## nathan70

I was going to fishing around Jims fishcamp for specks and reds most of the time.


----------



## nathan70

I ended up getting the World Wide Sportsman Deceiver Rod/Kingfisher*reel 8wt. Not much was in my budget of around $200.


----------



## mike Scam

*returned the 5 wt*

Returned the 5wt for the 8wt


----------



## mike Scam

*fly*

I got the set up at bass pro and it came with floating line. I'm thinking about heading up the escambia river 10 or so miles where it starts to narrow pretty good. Do you think that would be better than fishing the flats at the mouth of the river.


----------



## MrFish

I'm gonna be wandering Orange Beach tomorrow looking for pomps and black drum.


----------



## nathan70

Mike are you trying to catch bass up there?


----------



## MrFish

I mainly use a Redington GD 7/8 on an Austin rod. I have a Ross Canyon on a 3 piece St. Croix, but it'll wear my arm out too fast.


----------



## mike Scam

Bass. Striped bass. And whatever else is up there. There has to be fish up there.


----------



## nathan70

Did you get this combo?


----------



## mike Scam

No it was a redington rod and reel


----------



## nathan70

They didnt have any options in 8wt when I was there. Hope its decent.


----------



## FreeDiver

If there's waves it's gonna be hard to see them. If it's small and still clear, the ladder is perfect. I've caught them walking the beach too but if you stand up on the sand bar you'll see a lot more fish and multiple species at that. Be familiar with how the water moves. I like to sit on a sand bar facing east on the edge of where a rip would form between two bars, fish love that area for picking up food.


----------



## Fielro

Man, you gonna be hooked for life. Wish I had started fly fishing when I was young....


----------



## Albere

*Escambia river*

I have caught bass, speck's and redfish using an 8wt Rod and chartreuse-white clousers on Escambia River around the mouth and all of its channels, Governors Bayou, around Jim's fish camp, the "X" and "Y". I have never discovered when to go and where to go but I have had most success in spring and fall. Otherwise, it has been mostly not catching with occasional incredible success at all of the above places. There are some guys who consistently catch fish in the river - they know more than I. There are two local groups that can help with fly fishing. The fly fishers of northwest florida being one. The other is a certified fly fishing instructor who conducts free lessons on Thursdays from 5-7 PM at Bayview Community Center. Scroll this part of the forum (he posted a couple of months ago) for his posting and contact him to verify that he is still doing this.


----------



## mike Scam

*first fish*

Caught my first fish with my fly set up. Nice little largemouth bass. Is this the time of year where they start becoming more active.


----------



## FreeDiver

Yes sir!


----------



## nathan70

I've been away for a few years but about 3-4 years ago the specks and even the reds were all over up river from Jims. As mentioned before spring and fall are always the best.


----------

